# Scope of Repair of Basement Wall Collapse.



## ExpertAdjuster (Aug 16, 2012)

Went to a job where one basement wall collapsed but the single story home is still standing. The basement is approximately 20X40. One 40' wall collapsed. The dirt and soil are in approximately half of the basement. The inside of the homes flooring is un-level in some rooms.

Based on the little information above, is this situation repairable or is it a total loss?

I will try to upload pictures, but have been unsuccessful. It is in Indiana. 

Thanks


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

With enough time & a big enough check book...anything is repairable...:thumbsup:


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

ExpertAdjuster....I think not (in my best Yoda voice).


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

If you are a General contractor shouldn't you know this? :whistling If you aren't really a GC, haven't you watched Mike Holmes? Everything is repairable.

Oh, wait. You said Indiana? That changes things. :blink:


----------



## ExpertAdjuster (Aug 16, 2012)

Ok. Thanks!! Here are some photos. Some of the Elevations of the house show signs of being out of "kilter."


----------



## ExpertAdjuster (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Impossible to tell without a thorough inspection of the house. Depending on the value of the house, that may be a total loss.


----------



## ExpertAdjuster (Aug 16, 2012)

Last two. Thanks


----------



## ExpertAdjuster (Aug 16, 2012)

Want to know what you think the cheapest SCOPE of work would be to get the insured BACK TO THE CONDITION BEFORE THE LOSS. 

Thanks


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

ExpertAdjuster said:


> Want to know what you think the cheapest SCOPE of work would be to get the insured BACK TO THE CONDITION BEFORE THE LOSS.
> 
> Thanks


The lowest of three professional estimates would be the cheapest.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Just judging from your pics of the damage & those of the house...

It is fodder for a demo crew...

The Engineering alone would kill you...

How is it you don't know this?

As an experienced "Adjuster" you should have a gut feeling for what is going on. Certainly enough experience to know that showing a few pics of damage, from an unknown cause, is not going to get you any legitimate answers.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I had a customer whose roof we did tell me about this happening to him once. If I remember correctly, he said somewhere around 60k


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Thank you for posting on ContractorTalk.com. Straight pricing questions are frowned upon here, as are 'Going Rate' questions. If you are a contractor seeking advice regarding your pricing structure, the Moderators of this forum would like to direct you to this thread, "Pricing, Estimating and Success": http://www.contractortalk.com/f16/pr...success-27899/

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries.

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

